# Mid-Con Basketball Links



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

the following are links concerning the teams in the mcc. all the information on these links is current and updated as the information becomes available. if you wish to add a link or create a site or message board of your own for a specific team, please contact me via email or pm. i can help recommend some sites that offer free web space.





OFFICIAL MCC BASKETBALL SITE: http://www.mid-con.com/sports/mbball/








CENTENARY

official basketball site: http://www.centenary.edu/ath/gbask/gbksch.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2113

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/independent/centenary.shtml








CHICAGO STATE

official basketball site: http://www.csu.edu/athletics/Mbasketballhome.htm

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2130

fancake site: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/midcontinent/chicagost.shtml

message board: http://www.voy.com/153157/








IUPUI

official basketball site: http://www.iupui.edu/~jagsport/mbasketball/home.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=85

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/midcontinent/iupuindianapolis.shtml

message board: http://www.voy.com/153155/








OAKLAND

official basketball site: http://www.ougrizzlies.com/top_smallframe.asp?file=menssports/athletics_mensports.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2473

message board: http://www.voy.com/53733/








ORAL ROBERTS

official basketball site: http://www.orugoldeneagles.com/serv...74,530,532,534&_dad=portal30&_schema=PORTAL30

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=198

message board: http://www2.tulsasportsweb.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?daysprune=30&forumid=24









SOUTHERN UTAH

official basketball site: http://www.suu.edu/athletics/mensball/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=253

fancake page: http://www.fancake.com/ncaabb/midcontinent/southernutah.shtml

sports only message board (not much activity): http://www.sportsonly.com/a/6303/

message board: http://www.voy.com/153149/









UMKC

official basketball site: http://www.umkc.edu/athletics/sports/

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=140

message board: http://www.voy.com/31401/

geocities page: http://www.geocities.com/rooalum/









VALPARAISO

official basketball site: http://www.valpo.edu/athletics/index.php?a=s&sid=2

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2674

message board: http://www.voy.com/31005/

another site: http://www.valposports.com/









WESTERN ILLINOIS

official basketball site: http://www.wiu.edu/users/miath/M_BASKETBALL/mbkhome.html

espn page: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/clubhouse?collegeId=2710

fancake page: http://fancake.com/ncaabb/midcontinent/westernillinois.shtml

message board: http://www.voy.com/153152/


----------

